# Best Ho Dcc Turntable



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi!
I was wondering what every ones opinions are on Ho DCC turntables. At the price that they charge for them it would be nice to know what people think of the different brands.
I am looking at the Walthers 130' DCC at $283.00 is it worth it, or should I look elsewhere?
Thanx for your help, and for welcoming me here!
Art


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck..... I've been waiting on any ho turntable for a year. I think the only thing available right now is a diamond scale for about $500 with control and indexing. Walthers keeps putting their release date back.


----------

